# Stolen Rock w/Platinum & Rhodium rich ore. Now what?



## rtsit (Apr 25, 2011)

I've got about 400 lbs of platinum & rhodium rich ore (rock). It's actually Serpentinite rock. Someone I trusted got a sample of my rock assayed and ran off with the larger piece of the rock and refused to give the rest of it back, and they want more rock.

From what I understand, the steps are:

Step 1: Get a rock sample (ie: 30g) crushed and assayed for Platinum content from a Lab ($60)

Step 2: After receiving the report, get all rocks crushed and turned into Concentrate by the Lab ($700)

Step 3: Send all Concentrate to a smelter to turn it into bullion bars

My question, is how do they separate Platinum & Rhodium & Whatever else from the concentrate at the smelter in order to produce bullion bars. Anyone know of a smelter for PGM near British Columbia -- shipping rocks can be expensive...

I'm in the Lower Mainland of British Columbia.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 25, 2011)

You posted this the other day I think. Rick the rock man is possibly who you need to talk to. And this needs to be posted in the mining section of the forum.


----------



## seawolf (Apr 25, 2011)

I think step 1 would be to take another sample to the persons front door along with the RCMP. Step 2 recover the first rock thaat was taken. Step 3 contact the rock man for further testing. Good luck.
Mark


----------

